# pigeon kill with a catapult



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'v noticed the hunting section is quiet lately so i will post a couple of vids of some live game i'v shot in the past,

heres the first one, its a pigeon i shot using treble theraband gold and 14mm lead, -- gamekeeper john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting John...


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome kill shot


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great shot, i like your videos.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow, nice shooting!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Keep these coming. Nice shot!


----------



## Bassy (Aug 27, 2011)

Wicked shot john, I hope u had that for your dinner, lol.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good shot john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Bassy said:


> Wicked shot john, I hope u had that for your dinner, lol.


hahahaha. i'm not a big fan of pigeon to be honest, but the old couple who live next door are







they have all the wood pigeons i shoot, i'm more of a rabbit and pheasant person myself







-- gamekeeper john


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice shoot. I like when I hit them in the middle of the back. The fall like stones when I hit them there. Saludos







.


----------

